# Peejay autumn tour part 2 and last bit



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Last bit........

The time had come, and we had to drag ourselves away from the lovely forest and wine growing area of the Pfalzerwald.
Today the plan was to head up the Rhine on the 9 which follows the left hand bank of the mighty river up to Koblenz where it meets the Mosel then turn left and follow the Mosel south westerly to Trier.

We weren't really expecting too much along the Rhine, but were pleasantly surprised how scenic the drive is along this road, with lovely views of the vineyards on the surrounding hills and villages on the other side of the river, not many bridges along this stretch though to get to the other side but loads of ferryboats that will happily take your van across for about €3 a crossing. It really is a busy river with a constant stream of huge barges carrying their wares up and down the river, it flows really fast as well, the barges heading downstream seem to fly along but the upstreamers battle the current all the way hardly appearing to move sometimes against the strong current. I saw one huge rig that consisted of two huge barges lashed together pushing a further two equally large in front full of god knows how many hundreds of tones of coal, how they steer and stop them amazes me.

We had picked out what looked like a nice town called Bacharach and there was also a stellplatze there, on the way we passed another stellplatze at Oberheimbach which looked quite nice but were glad we carried on to Bacharach as the stellplatze is right on the banks of the river with fantastic views up and down the river. €6 a night. You do need to arrive early though as its very popular and have to take a stroll a few hundred yards along the road to the campsite to pay your fee. Yet again, the weather was kind to us and we basked in autumn sunshine for the rest of the stay. Bacharach is another lovely German town with beautiful streets and quaint houses and loads of lovely places to eat and drink. We spent a few days here wandering the streets and cycling along the banks of the river to adjoining villages.








Bacharach stellplatze

We then followed the Rhine further up passing a nice stellplatze at Oberwesel and stopping at Sankt Goar and Boppard for a look round before deciding not to go further up to Koblenz as we had visited before but to cut across country at Rhens and join the Mosel at Dieblich.

We were now starting what is arguably one of the most motorhome friendly areas of Germany, all along the Mosel on both sides, you can't go more than a couple of miles before you come across a stellplatze to stay at, you're spoilt for choice. I counted 35 in the Bord atlas ranging from small plots in vineyards to massive areas of land by the Mosel that take 100+ motorhomes like the one at Enkirch. For the first night, we carried on to Ernst which is a few kms west of Cochem and stayed at the stellplatze there, we stayed here last year and this is a handy location as you can cycle back to Cochem for a look round the town and avoid all the traffic. This one costs €8 a night which is fairly expensive in relation to most stellplatze, but electricity is included in the price and there are some excellent wines to be tasted from the wine cellar just round the corner, they do a lovely Dornfelder for €4 a bottle (hic!). Also, the restaurant that owns the stellplatze can arrange for cooked meals to be delivered to your van for a change if required.








Ernst stellplatze

The next few days were spent meandering along with the river exploring all the lovely little villages along the way, one thing we had noticed was loads of people collecting what we assumed were conkers from underneath trees, huge bags of them, on further investigation it turns out that they are in fact Walnut trees and they are all over the place, so free supplies of walnuts were had for the rest of the holiday, we shall have to remember this on our next autumn visit.
During our meanderings we stopped at two more stellplatze along the way.
First one was at Reil, midway between Cochem and Bernkastel, another lovely spot by the banks of the Mosel and on the other side from the main road, so really quiet. €5 per night with a further €2 if electricity required, a little man comes round in the evening to collect the dues and conveniently has a supply of Federweiser in his boot which he'll happily sell to you if required, very enterprising these locals.








Reil stellplatze

If you've not been to Germany before then Federweiser is the new batch of wine (neuwein) that, as far as I'm aware is only half fermented and full of sediment and cloudy, a bit like scrumpy and just as strong and deadly, we declined his offer as we tried some last year and it disagrees with my guts in a fairly violent way the next morning, a lot of Germans seem to drink gallons of it though and it is cheap, I'll stick to the finished product though.

Onwards again, this time to Trier to do a bit of sightseeing but the traffic was absolutely horrendous on the approach so we decided not to bother. On the way back out we passed a huge Wallmart supermarket at the side of the autobahn and thought we'd go and have a look, big mistake, there were about ten different confusing junctions and try as we might we couldn't find the right road that took you back to the supermarket although you could see it clearly so gave it up as a bad job. I suppose if I had 'wallmart poi's on the satnav 'thally' would have directed me to it no problem but we gave up and headed back to the Mosel and found another stellplatze in the marina complex at Neumagen-Dhrone, a pricey one this at €9 a night but you get access to a brilliant and scrupulously clean shower block and the use of a washing machine if req'd. We had a pleasant evening in the village sampling the local wines at two lovely weinstubes, slept like logs that night; this German wine does help you sleep well!








Neumagen-dhrom stellplatze

Once again, time to drag ourselves away and the plan was to end up at the Lac Du Der near St Dizier with one final overnighter in Germany on the way. Our last day in Germany and we ended up at a little place called Bexbach, just south of Neunkirchen. A lovely little stellplatze situated within a beautiful parkland area and flower garden, we spent the night here alone, the place was totally deserted and the quietest night we have had for ages. The man came from nowhere in the morning to collect the money, €4 per night plus €1 for electrics, he also offered us a big welcome pack with information on the local area all within the price but as we were heading off to France we thanked him but told him to keep it for the next visitors, a really nice gesture all the same.








Bexbach stellplatze

Back into France and across to The Lac Du Der, and another pleasant night stay beside the huge lake, we have stopped here a few times in the past, there are three aires strategically placed around the lake and this time we stayed at Ste Marie Lac Du Nuisement on the northwest side, this in our opinion is the best of the three aires, for more info see this link…..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-5485.html&sid=7d271be4bd3528927cd0e684cb4a11d5

The lake was incredibly low for this time of year, so they were a little short of water, not to worry though as it all came the following morning! Shouldn't moan though as the majority of the holiday weather was great.








Lac Du Der Aire

Time to head back to the Ferry and a 4 ½ hour journey back to Calais, I always hate this bit, the scenery's not great through this bit of France and its always a signal that your holiday is coming to an end. Reached Calais and decided to have a look at Blanc Nez, the whole place is now totally closed to all traffic and they have started creating what looks like a huge parking area where the old wild camp spot used to be, who knows if motorhomes will be allowed back after all the work, we certainly hope so. Anyway, nothing for it, but a trip back to the Calais aire for our final night, first topping up with the usuals at Auchan etc on the way.
It now turns out that there is a charge for the aire but the man comes round at about 10 o'clock each morning for the money, we left early at the beginning of the holiday so must have missed him and we'll be leaving at about 0900 in the morning for the ferry tomorrow so we'll miss him again, shame that, but at least you all know you can still have a freebie there as long as you leave by about 0930 ish to be on the safe side (tight, moi?). That's it, on the ferry the next day, usual fuss free crossing and passed Norfolk lines new ship coming back into Dover all decked out with flags, so I think it was probably on, or just had its maiden voyage.
The usual depressing drive back home on our mucky congested roads and back home to look forward to the next trip - wherever that might be.

CLICK HERE FOR ALL AUTUMN TOUR PICCIES

Hope you enjoyed and I didn't bore you all too much.

Happy travels.....

Pete.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Pete.. 

Not boring at all mate, great stuff , thanks for an entertaining and enjoyable read. good piccies too.. 

Cheers 

Jim


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

No you certainly are never boring!! Another really interesting story of your trip for all to read! I never realised that Germany was so MH friendly and we may well go there next year. Don't blame you looking forward to going away again!! :lol: Ana xx


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Peejay

Not at all boring, in fact very informative and thought provoking.
Great photos as well.
Thanks for a great report


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Thoroughly enjoyed that Pete..great photo's too!


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Great report....and nice pics too....thank you ... =D>


----------



## 96109 (Aug 23, 2005)

Really enjoyed both part 1 & 2.

Thanks Pete,

Dec.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Lovely stuff. An good last bit. I too stayed at Lac de Der ( pronounced Doh by Simpson fans). And there is a big wild campting and wild boating spot by the lake boat station at the one end of the walkway across the lac.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Some good info there, Pete. Thanks, and not boring at all.


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Very interesting Pete,

Presents Germany in a very favourable light. Good pics. I might be tempted sometime.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

The thing about these reports is not just a really good read or an interesting way to spend half an hour but it is a reference that can be read when someone is considering going to that part of the world. Then these reports, in my opinion, are invaluable.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Well said, Pusser. 
That also applies to the hints and information in the other posts, too. So much info - this site's a veritable goldmine!


----------

